# training help please!



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

so i just got my pack equipment (thank you rex!) and now i'm back to concentrating on training. 
been walking about 1/2 mile at a time without any equipment on. and it hasn't been as often as i'd like, or as long as i'd like. i will only have the equipment on milky way for now... until moonbeam grows into hers. milky way was born in january 2009. and it's cold here... usually 15 to 25 F during the day.
any advice on training? here's what i'm thinking:
*day 1 & 2= walk same length with saddle
*day 3 & 4= add panniers (with paper balls to fill out) 
*day 5 to 15= lengthen walks steadily
*day 16+ = add water bottles steadily
and then once i get her used to a good amount of wieght i will lengthen the walks more. but this is all weather permitting of course.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I recommend that you have fun. Sounds like you are making it a chore. The more time you spend with them establishing yourself as the senior goat, the less time you will need to spend in 'training'. 

As long as the goats don't panic when wearing the stuff, and brushing against bushes, the primary training they need is to recognize you as the leader so they stay with you and trust you when other things spook them.

For physical training, if you exercise with them, they'll be in the same shape as you. So if you carry a load similar to theirs it is unlikely that you would over work them.

You will want to spend time training them to stay out of a camp, and away from a campfire. Even if they don't eat the steak you have smokin' it won't be fun when it gets dumped in the ashes when one of the goats jumps over the fire or worse yet pees in the hot ashes while it is cooking.

You want them to stand back when you are getting into your packs so that the simple act of getting a snack doesn't turn into a wrestling match between you and all your goats.

You will want to train them to stay behind you when returning to the trail head, so that they don't run ahead and beat you to the parking lot where they put themselves in danger with the traffic.

... or if on leads to drag you back making you walk faster down the trail than you are comfortable going and putting yourself at risk for injury.

You will want to train them to wait patiently while loading them and the others. It is real annoying to have them all follow you in and out of your vehicle while you get the gear.

The actual packing is one of the smallest, and easiest things to teach them.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

Itâ€™s usually taken my guys less than 5 minutes to get used to a saddle with panniers. Iâ€™ve had one spook, so you do want to have them tied, or a good hold on the lead when you first put the saddle and panniers on.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

thanks for the advice. 
they both have halters and leads for walks. i'm not making it a chore i just like to organize things... even though they never usually go as planned :roll:


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

been walking in the pen with the saddle on her. the pasture is about 5 acres so there's plenty of walking room. so far she doesn't seem to mind the pack. but the strap that goes on her butt keeps sliding up...? can't see to get it right. any suggestions?


----------

